# طلب بحوث اوكتب ductile iron



## مهندس تكريت (28 أكتوبر 2008)

تحية طيبة شباب ::::::::
ارجومنكم تزويدي ببعض البحوث والكتب العلمية التي تخص المواضيع التالية ان امكن :

ductile iron ( processing , technology ) l
واكون شاكرا لحضراتكم الشكر الجزيل ...
الف تحية لكم ...


----------



## عمر محمد حسين (28 أكتوبر 2008)

يوجد موقع هام و شامل عن اي موضوعات عن الـ DUCTIL CAST IRON

www.ductile.org
مع الشكر


----------



## مهندس تكريت (29 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووور عموري على هذا الموقع 
بس اني اكون ممنون اذا حصلتلي على مجموعة بحوث على هذا الموضوع 
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------

